# Bucking Large Deadfall - Need Tips



## MtnHermit (Sep 8, 2011)

This was the last and largest of the trail deadfall I needed to remove at an elevation of 11,800-feet. As you can see from the third photo I succeeded but I was in constant fear of binding the B&C. I'm hoping someone would critique my process and offer tips how I could have done it better, given a chainsaw with a 20" bar. My estimate of the diameter for my first cut was 26". All photos were taken from the high side of the tree.








I started at the low side/bottom and did a top cut about half-way into the log until the saw jumped about 3/4 of the way down. I hadn't noticed the vertical split in the log
Then went to the high side and did a top cut down about 1/4 diameter
Set my wedge into the top
Bored into the tree below the split and continued down and out
I could see daylight through all the cuts except in the middle
Went to the top and removed top limbs and cleaned the ground for good footing
Made a vertical cut, ~1/3 diameter, of the low side from the top while standing at the high side, this cut was ~6" below the support log barely visible in the second photo
Did a top cut half way down
Set my wedge into the top
Cut down and through the log, it dropped ~2", apparently supported by one of the limbs
Went back to the bottom cut, set the wedge, cut through the middle resulting in the second photo
Used a 3' dia log to pry the cut log out of the bind







The two photos were taken 45-minutes apart, felt like 2-hours.






A third photo, may help.

Please share your suggestions/knowledge.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks like you got the job done to me! When in that type of situation I always keep a couple good wedges around and an axe. I usually cut the top first bout 1/3-1/2 the way through. Then Under cut it . Be careful though if a dead fall has a rootball it can stand up on you and/or the log on the uphill side could slide back down toward you when the sections come apart. You did good though. Practice is usually a good teacher and you will refine you techniques as situations present themselves.


----------



## zxcvbob (Sep 8, 2011)

Carrying an extra bar and chain with you is good insurance against that "constant fear of binding the B&C", and is a lot lighter than a whole 2nd saw. Were you trying to save the log? If not, it *might* have been easier to cut into sections starting at the top. It's pretty big though, so that would be a lot of extra cutting. 

Looks to me like you got 'r done.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 8, 2011)

Okay, I guess this is the part where we all pat you on the head and tell you what a fine job you did. And, actually, it wasn't all that bad. It wasn't all that good either, but you're still green and we take that into consideration. We'll skip the head patting part if you don't mind.

But, you asked for a critique. 

Why didn't you notice the vertical split? It's easy to see in your pictures so I'm going to assume you could see it with your eyes as well. You hit that split and your saw did something you didn't expect...that's mostly inexperience but it could have been an unpleasant lesson if you'd gotten hung up or if the saw had kicked back. As you gain more experience you'll learn to look for things like that split. You'd better. 

Limb the log and check for good footing _before_ you start to cut. 

And why all the running back and forth from one cut to another? Just because we gave you several different options on how to cut that tree doesn't mean that you had to use every damn one of them. Or were you just trying different techniques to see which ones worked the best? When you're bucking _anything_ you want to use the minimum number of cuts necessary to get the job done. Running back and forth like a monkey trying to f### a football is counter productive.
Making several different incomplete bucking cuts along the length of a log is often referred to as "crippling it up" and is usually only done on steep ground. And by people with some experience who've seen what can happen if two or more cuts let go at once.

How did you get the log out of the trail?

But...you didn't cut your leg off, or get smushed under the log, or have to leave your saw stuck in the cut, and the trail is open...so I guess we'll have to rate your little debut as a success. Of sorts.

One other question though...why can't the hikers just step _over the damn log?_ Or walk _around_ it?


----------



## paccity (Sep 8, 2011)

thank's for bein nice bob.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## MtnHermit (Sep 8, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Okay, I guess this is the part where we all pat you on the head and tell you what a fine job you did. And, actually, it wasn't all that bad. It wasn't all that good either, but you're still green and we take that into consideration. We'll skip the head patting part if you don't mind.
> 
> But, you asked for a critique.


I truly appreciate your critique and I'm not looking for a pat on the head. However, I do not understand why the angry tone? I would think you would want to encourage novices like myself to ask questions and learn chainsaw skills. I've had probably 40-hours running a chainsaw in my entire life, mostly firewood fifty feet from my pickup. Looking at your post count, I'd guess you are a professional logger with 1000's if not 10's of thousands of hours of experience. 



> Why didn't you notice the vertical split?


I was so overwhelmed by the size of the tree that it never caught my eye. My initial feelings were "you're out of your league" But I'd worked my way up the trail, cutting as I went, and this was the last deadfall. Call me stubborn.



> Limb the log and check for good footing _before_ you start to cut.


I did at the bottom cut, I still hadn't figured out where the second cut would happen. The bottom cut was defined by the trail. The second was well above the trail but because it was supported it appeared the safest.



> And why all the running back and forth from one cut to another? Just because we gave you several different options on how to cut that tree doesn't mean that you had to use every damn one of them. Or were you just trying different techniques to see which ones worked the best? When you're bucking _anything_ you want to use the minimum number of cuts necessary to get the job done. *Running back and forth like a monkey trying to f### a football* is counter productive.
> Making several different incomplete bucking cuts along the length of a log is often referred to as "crippling it up" and is usually only done on steep ground. And by people with some experience who've seen what can happen if two or more cuts let go at once.


Interesting metaphor. 
Basically I was figuring it out as I went. I tried in an earlier thread to get explicit instructions, all I got was gear suggestions. If I'd carried all that gear I wouldn't have gotten 100-feet past the trailhead. I've come to learn on this forum that no matter how explicit the question, it will always turn back to more gear. You did not have a single gear suggestion, thank you.



> How did you get the log out of the trail?


Didn't totally, cut that log in half and rolled it to the side, the other half is still there, like this:





Now that is easy to walk around. I was so tired I no longer cared.



> One other question though...why can't the hikers just step _over the damn log?_ Or walk _around_ it?


Well unless you're Paul Bunyan with a 46+" inseam and have no balls, I'll suggest even for you to step over that tree would be a feat. Yes going around this one was quite easy, but I've come to learn the go-arounds have go-arounds until the trail ceases to exist.

Perhaps you'd do me the courtesy of using my before photo and tell me how you'd attack that tree, paying particular attention to cut angles, I used mostly perpendicular cuts, perhaps not the best choice. Oh, 455 w/20" B&C and one wedge. Use your "to the woodshed" or a professional style as you deem best.

Thanks for the detailed reply.


----------



## AT sawyer (Sep 8, 2011)

The camera angle makes it look like you made straight cuts, though the plug didn't bind. I'd have made more of a compound cut (within the limits of your short bar) to the off side to insure that the plug didn't stick. I'd also have put a couple log skids under it first to make it easier to roll off the trail.


----------



## lfnh (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, the fact that you made it back, does say something good.
Saw didn't get in a bind and the section didn't roll and trap you.

As for the last piece left, that's the part where being dogged tired is when mistakes happen.
However, that walk around piece in the trail, is a pain in the ass when leading a pack train by it.
When you've got a bunch of knuckleheads tail tied on the way though in the mud or snow wrecks happen quickly. Even on good days.

Probly the comments about top/bottom bind and lay of the tree make more sense now and you'll go back and re-read them.

Oh, and foot packing in and working at 12,000 is something of a fond memory now.
Best I'd think about now is packing a flyrod.


----------



## hammerlogging (Sep 8, 2011)

MtnHermit said:


> However, I do not understand why the angry tone? I'd guess you are a professional logger with 1000's if not 10's of thousands of hours of experience. .



Tough love is better than no love at all.

I'd go with 10s of thousands, for sure, even I have thousands and thousands, #### there's 2000 regular ones available per year.

The metaphor, yeah, interesting. Never heard it before, but, it works, works well. Good imagery.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 8, 2011)

Bob is a good feller.


----------



## hammerlogging (Sep 8, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Bob is a good feller.


 
Now thats what I call stirring the pot.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 8, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> Now thats what I call stirring the pot.


 
I'm here to serve.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 8, 2011)

MtnHermit said:


> I tried in an earlier thread to get explicit instructions, all I got was gear suggestions. If I'd carried all that gear I wouldn't have gotten 100-feet past the trailhead. I've come to learn on this forum that no matter how explicit the question, it will always turn back to more gear. You did not have a single gear suggestion, thank you.


 
This is an earlier thread that you started. You received a lot of good advice there. You need to read it again. A lot of very knowledgeable people have tried to help you.


http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/178776.htm


And, for whatever it's worth...my tone wasn't angry. It _was_ very direct. If I _had_ been angry you would have noticed. Immediately. I have neither the time nor the inclination to worry about your feelings.

_Your_ tone often comes across as arrogant and condescending. You've probably been told that before. When you ask advice and advice is given and you don't agree with it you'd best learn to just S T F U. When you know more about what you're doing you'll have the basis for an argument if you don't like the advice.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 8, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> Now thats what I call stirring the pot.


 
Hey, everybody should do what they do best. No?


----------



## lfnh (Sep 9, 2011)

Gologit said:


> This is an earlier thread that you started. You received a lot of good advice there. You need to read it again. A lot of very knowledgeable people have tried to help you.
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/178776.htm
> ...



Discussion.

No dictionaries, please...


----------



## MtnHermit (Sep 9, 2011)

lfnh said:


> Well, the fact that you made it back, does say something good.
> Saw didn't get in a bind and the section didn't roll and trap you.
> 
> As for the last piece left, that's the part where being dogged tired is when mistakes happen.
> ...


Turns out that trail is/has never been used. I was upset that the FS would spend 10's-100's thousands of tax dollars for a world class trail that is hidden from view/use. That fact is the reason for this whole series of posts with the final thread tomorrow.

Your link to the BC Fallers guide was a major asset, I had printed several pages and had a copy in my day-pack which I referred to before starting. Even so, I still feel I was lucky not to bind the B&C. I had the chain tool and was prepared to abandon the B&C if I had to.

I expect I'll hike up the trail before winter and perhaps with fresh arms and legs I can muscle that last log off the trail.

Thanks


----------



## MtnHermit (Sep 9, 2011)

AT sawyer said:


> The camera angle makes it look like you made straight cuts, though the plug didn't bind. I'd have made more of a compound cut (within the limits of your short bar) to the off side to insure that the plug didn't stick. I'd also have put a couple log skids under it first to make it easier to roll off the trail.


I suspect you have the answer I'm seeking but many of the terms are foreign to me. Is their any way using one of my photos to explain?

Thanks for the post.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Bob is a good feller.



Oh, now you just HAD to... yeah, I guess you did. Carry on, smartly.

Back on topic: I wish I had the time and mobility to just show everybody who needs to know, what I know. I don't. Mtnhermit, yer doin' OK for a non-professional, but you really do need to work on your manners. We're all here because we want to be. Don't make us not want to be. That said, I still feel that you would be well-served by a peavey. If you can pack a saw and fuel in, a peavey really isn't that much more weight. Compromises you could make would be smaller saw/bar/chain and appropriate instruction. You really can cut any size wood with any saw; the question is, how much work? Part of the answer is "gear", but the larger part is "technique".


----------



## Gologit (Sep 9, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Oh, now you just HAD to... yeah, I guess you did. Carry on, smartly.



LOL...He could have come up with a better pun but right now his attention is focused on creating a Mac-yellow Ranchero.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm pickin' on Hammer or Metals next.


----------



## floyd (Sep 9, 2011)

You expect explicit instructions from a picture? Hell, you didn't even see the split on the ground.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I'm pickin' on Hammer or Metals next.


 
Fair enough. But don't forget Slowp, Madhatte, Forestryworks, Cedarkerf, Bookerdog, Spotted Owl, you know, the usual suspects...the possibilities are endless.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 9, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Fair enough. But don't forget Slowp, Madhatte, Forestryworks, Cedarkerf, Bookerdog, Spotted Owl, you know, the usual suspects...the possibilities are endless.


 
I got the Madhatte last week, Forestryworks has a full plate, Slowp is is dangerous to mess with. Thank you for the other leads.


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I got the Madhatte last week, Forestryworks has a full plate, Slowp is is dangerous to mess with. Thank you for the other leads.


 
Go Randy!

you gon' get them fellers all riled up


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 9, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Go Randy!
> 
> you gon' get them fellers all riled up


 
Oh, then there is Jake, BitzerBob who is ignoring us, Sam made the list and El Cuña-Verde.


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Oh, then there is Jake, BitzerBob who is ignoring us, Sam made the list and El Cuña-Verde.


 
Oh hell, I just turned the heat up on my own kettle 

don't worry, after my springboard attempt tomorrow, which will probably have atleast a few pics, there'll be plenty of ammo against this fat kid


----------



## Rounder (Sep 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Oh, then there is Jake, BitzerBob who is ignoring us, Sam made the list and El Cuña-Verde.


 
Not this Sam?? Away from home for a week and look at all I miss out on....


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 9, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Not this Sam?? Away from home for a week and look at all I miss out on....


 
nope the other Sam from zoola 

how was Bozeman?


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 9, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Not this Sam?? Away from home for a week and look at all I miss out on....


 
Oh yeah, you, and our friend from the frozen Northland.


----------



## Rounder (Sep 9, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> nope the other Sam from zoola
> 
> how was Bozeman?


 
Bozo sucks pard. Tightest grained Doug Fir I ever cut. All the nice stuff is down in these tight little rocky chutes of a draw. Gotta quarter em down across the draw and pull a long log off them. Lots of leg busting tension on the ####ers when they're laid out. Whatever it takes to make em skid nice for the yarder crews.

But it is work. Mills are cutting back on loads. On the upside, may have some work coming up in you and Nate's neck of the woods. A few mills still needing wood up that way.

Take care, have a nice weekend all - Sam


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 9, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Bozo sucks pard. Tightest grained Doug Fir I ever cut. All the nice stuff is down in these tight little rocky chutes of a draw. Gotta quarter em down across the draw and pull a long log off them. Lots of leg busting tension on the ####ers when they're laid out. Whatever it takes to make em skid nice for the yarder crews.
> 
> But it is work. Mills are cutting back on loads. *On the upside, may have some work coming up in you and Nate's neck of the woods*. A few mills still needing wood up that way.
> 
> Take care, have a nice weekend all - Sam


 
I'll bring the bottle 

Bozo sounds like a ruff go for the dough, hopefully it doesn't take a whole helluva long time to get wrapped up and hopefully some sunny pastures after that


----------



## Rounder (Sep 9, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> I'll bring the bottle
> 
> Bozo sounds like a ruff go for the dough, hopefully it doesn't take a whole helluva long time to get wrapped up and hopefully some sunny pastures after that


 
We'll be there till the snow flies, but hopefully only every other week. Too many miles from home. The other saw team can have their turn as well.

For now, glad to have the work....even if it's ####!


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 9, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> *We'll be there till the snow flies*, but hopefully only every other week. Too many miles from home. The other saw team can have their turn as well.
> 
> For now, glad to have the work....even if it's ####!


 
####, that might be next week


----------



## wowzers (Sep 9, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Gotta quarter em down across the draw and pull a long log off them. Lots of leg busting tension on the ####ers when they're laid out. Whatever it takes to make em skid nice for the yarder crews.
> 
> B


 
That's what I like to here.


----------



## Rounder (Sep 9, 2011)

wowzers said:


> That's what I like to here.


 
I set chokers for a long time....I know what it's like to get ####ed. I try not to #### those guys......but #### happens and I fix it if I can. If I can't, I at least give them the courtesy of letting them know that I was the the ####### that ####ed 'em, lol. Keeps things running a little smoother- Sam


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 9, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Bozo sucks pard. Tightest grained Doug Fir I ever cut. All the nice stuff is down in these tight little rocky chutes of a draw. Gotta quarter em down across the draw and pull a long log off them. Lots of leg busting tension on the ####ers when they're laid out. Whatever it takes to make em skid nice for the yarder crews.
> 
> But it is work. Mills are cutting back on loads. On the upside, may have some work coming up in you and Nate's neck of the woods. A few mills still needing wood up that way.
> 
> Take care, have a nice weekend all - Sam


 
Cripple em up and send em on. .


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 10, 2011)

Gologit said:


> LOL...He could have come up with a better pun but right now his attention is focused on creating a Mac-yellow Ranchero.


 
It is going in Monday morning, the color is called "Detonator Yellow", currently seen on Dodge Chargers.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 10, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> It is going in Monday morning, the color is called "Detonator Yellow", currently seen on Dodge Chargers.


 
Is there going to be a small. but tasteful, Mac logo anywhere?


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 10, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Is there going to be a small. but tasteful, Mac logo anywhere?


 
Well, a permanent logo got that well known veto, however there will be enough black trim to make me happy and I have a magnetic sign for those special occasions.


----------



## floyd (Sep 10, 2011)

Sweet ride.


----------



## slowp (Sep 11, 2011)

I am a firm believer in flames. Orange, yellow and red flames. They'll make it go faster.


----------



## AT sawyer (Sep 11, 2011)

*I think this is the diagram you were looking for*

Just got back from trail project in the mountains. Graphic shows the compound cut, though a bit exaggerated. This type of cut is much less likely to bind, but you have to cut more wood, so don't make your angle so large that you can't cut it cleanly. I find that I only need to compound it on one cut to get the same effect, but a double compound pretty much guarantees it won't bind. Wedges are your friends.






View attachment 198680


View attachment 198680


----------



## sailri (Sep 13, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> It is going in Monday morning, the color is called "Detonator Yellow", currently seen on Dodge Chargers.


 
Love that color on the Chargers.

But the best looking Ranchero I've ever seen was at the Shelby Museum in Boulder. Black with red painted highlights and interior, and a Shelby Cobra engine - looked like a Batmobile pickup - and it was '62 or '63 so it had the mini-fins on the back. Belonged to a museum volunteer.

Gonna look nice in yellow....


----------



## Biker Dude (Sep 14, 2011)

I like that compound cut, I'll have to try it some day! 

I would have just made a top cut 1/4 through the log, pounded 2 wedges, and then cut up from the bottom till the log came free.


----------



## MtnHermit (Sep 14, 2011)

AT sawyer said:


> Just got back from trail project in the mountains. Graphic shows the compound cut, though a bit exaggerated. This type of cut is much less likely to bind, but you have to cut more wood, so don't make your angle so large that you can't cut it cleanly. I find that I only need to compound it on one cut to get the same effect, but a double compound pretty much guarantees it won't bind. Wedges are your friends.


Thanks for that diagram, helps a lot.

Turns out your diagram and this one from another thread were the key, I just didn't pull it all together in the field.





I used #1 on small trees repeatedly and it worked every time. Somehow my firewood cutting experience had me cutting square to the tree (essentially #4) and I would have had a guaranteed B&C bind had I not left that small uncut section. I recognized the bind potential, I just couldn't figure out the solution while cutting. 

I've now figured out both the correct cut and why my process of cutting the top before cutting through the uncut center worked. Had I used the correct cut angle, #1, I would not have had to worry about a B&C bind then a compound cut of a smaller block, one I could roll away, would have cleared the trail. I used my wedge repeatedly, you can see my wedge driver sitting on top of the log, photo #2 of my OP.

BTW, your diagram also answered another unasked question, the 1" offset away from the drop side. I find I have a difficult time when under-cutting in matching the cut line, now I know to move away from the drop side. IOWs, error away.

Thanks again for the post, major help.


----------



## AT sawyer (Sep 14, 2011)

*Devil of a post*

And you thought nobody'd notice.........


----------



## MtnHermit (Apr 10, 2012)

AT sawyer said:


> Just got back from trail project in the mountains. Graphic shows the compound cut, though a bit exaggerated. This type of cut is much less likely to bind, but you have to cut more wood, so don't make your angle so large that you can't cut it cleanly. I find that I only need to compound it on one cut to get the same effect, but a double compound pretty much guarantees it won't bind. Wedges are your friends.


Finally got a chance to try a double compound cut that you described and illustrated. I stood the saw on its nose using the dawgs to define a straight line on the backside of the log, then followed that line on the front side, then finished with cutting up from below. It behaved as you described, dropped away with no binding. 











This was the technique i should have used on my OP photos. All my firewood experience had me mind locked into square cuts.

Thanks again for the how-to.


----------



## AT sawyer (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that, it's a picture-perfect example of the technique.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Apr 11, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> This was the last and largest of the trail deadfall I needed to remove at an elevation of 11,800-feet. As you can see from the third photo I succeeded but I was in constant fear of binding the B&C. I'm hoping someone would critique my process and offer tips how I could have done it better, given a chainsaw with a 20" bar. My estimate of the diameter for my first cut was 26". All photos were taken from the high side of the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The photos look great and good job! Are you just clearing a walking trail or is it a four wheeler trail or something ?


----------



## MtnHermit (Apr 11, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> The photos look great and good job! Are you just clearing a walking trail or is it a four wheeler trail or something ?


You can learn more in this post and accompanying thread.

The trail has never been used, hence the overgrown look. The trail will be foot and horse only when it is "opened".


----------



## slowp (Apr 11, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> You can learn more in this post and accompanying thread.
> 
> The trail has never been used, hence the overgrown look. The trail will be foot and horse only when it is "opened".



I will guess that you are doing outlaw work. Breaking the law. AND you've actually posted it on the internet. 

Did you do NEPA work before building your trail? I think not. That is required by law whenever a ground disturbing activity is undertaken and usually before the actual work starts. Like building new trail. Or rerouting old trail. 

But, you seem to be above the law, at least you've never said whether you had FS approval for your work.

Funny, the guys who work in the woods, who make livings in the woods, have to abide by the law. I guess if you are a recreationalist, anything goes. 

And, are you in wilderness? If so, you are breaking another law. Plus, you've opened up a way to cost the taxpayers more money. An environmental group could now sue, because procedures and LAWS were not followed. Then the trail would need to be obliterated, and more money removed from trail maintenance for that work. See what a can of worms you've opened???


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 11, 2012)

MtnHermit I haven't heard from you in awhile. Have you been banned or just MIA?

BTW are those images recent? Colorado has warmer weather than California.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 11, 2012)

slowp said:


> I will guess that you are doing outlaw work. Breaking the law. AND you've actually posted it on the internet.
> 
> Did you do NEPA work before building your trail? I think not. That is required by law whenever a ground disturbing activity is undertaken and usually before the actual work starts. Like building new trail. Or rerouting old trail.
> 
> ...



Well, he's never let common sense, good advice, and rules get in the way of what he wants to do yet. 
He has no idea of how much he doesn't know. 
And no clue of the long-reaching harm his well meaning but clueless actions can cause.


----------



## redprospector (Apr 11, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Well, he's never let common sense, good advice, and rules get in the way of what he wants to do yet.
> He has no idea of how much he doesn't know.
> And no clue of the long-reaching harm his well meaning but clueless actions can cause.



Hahaha. Sounds like some other folks on here. 

Andy


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 12, 2012)

People who asj questions in here should think a little before getting all tore up over having something explained to them . They should have worked for some of the hook tenders I've had to . . What is it about people from Colorado , always telling their elevation . 
Oh I'm from 14,000 feet 
SO .


Shouldn't get so enamered with underbucking . What are u gonna do when u have all the same top bind , or more but where u need to buck the tree is on the ground . .

If your nice maybe I'll splain that to u .


----------



## floyd (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, I guess it is kinda like the "outside" thing there in AK.


----------



## MtnHermit (Apr 12, 2012)

2dogs said:


> MtnHermit I haven't heard from you in awhile. Have you been banned or just MIA?


I'm not now nor ever will be a professional logger, just a simple firewood cutter, then only deadfall. Haven't needed help, so no current posts. I simply wanted to thank AT sawyer for the excellent advice.

You attempted to help me in this thread, when I posted this photo:






You can see the general likeness to my intended log on the trail:






I allowed my frustration with the lack of cutting advice coupled with ample equipment advice and I stepped on some toes by lashing out. My bad.




> BTW are those images recent? Colorado has warmer weather than California.


Tuesday. The CO snow-pack is ~50% of the 30-year average. Now's the snow in CA?


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 12, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> I'm not now nor ever will be a professional logger, just a simple firewood cutter, then only deadfall. Haven't needed help, so no current posts. I simply wanted to thank AT sawyer for the excellent advice.
> 
> You attempted to help me in this thread, when I posted this photo:
> 
> ...



What snow? Our snowpack is way below normal as is rainfall. The water folks have already said we will have rationing this summer.


----------



## slowp (Apr 12, 2012)

Again, the top photo of blowdown with snow is a Douglas-fir that I ended up cutting out here in Warshington. It is not in Colorado. It was 3 or 4 years ago. I could go up and take pictures of it today as it is still there, but bucked through.


----------

